

Anti-Downloading Law Hits Japan, Up To 2 Years in Prison - jeffool
http://torrentfreak.com/anti-downloading-law-hits-japan-up-to-2-years-in-prison-from-today-121001/

======
macavity23
_"Music rights groups including the Recording Industry Association of Japan
say they have developed a system capable of automatically detecting
unauthorized music uploads before they even hit the Internet."_

 _"But to do that they need to be able to spy on Internet users’ connections
and compare data being transferred with digital fingerprints held in an
external database. That can only be achieved with the assistance of Internet
service providers who would be asked to integrate the system deeply into their
networks."_

More gold from the music industry. Some kind person should mention SSL to
them...

